# Mt dogs bloodlines on the mother's side.



## courtneyd137 (Jan 30, 2012)

*My dogs Bloodline!*

ok I have an american pit bull terrier with ticking. she looks like a dalmation but she isn't anyway i only have her mother's pedigree. Can anyone give me some info on these dogs 
i know some bloodlines
Eli
Colby
bolio
cotten bullet
heres the mother pedigree attached and a picture of my dog
View attachment 11416


View attachment 11417


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I think ticking is another name for Merle. Take a look at this thread, if thats what you are asking about. usually ticking is a sign of a mixed breed due to it not being a color in APBT so you might have gotten it on the fathers side since you dont have that ped. Sorry, I don't know what you are asking and I am no expect just going off what I have read on here about the colors. 
here is that threads:

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/41523-merle.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/27788-merle-dogs.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-di...e-but-i-have-question-merle-colored-dogs.html


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't know enough about the bloodlines but ticking is perfectly normal in the breed. ^_^ Not related to merle  
http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/33709-speckled-colored-pit-bulls.html


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

thanks Celeste  Sorry for the misinformation op!


----------

